# acer spire 5315-2153, won't turn on! just dead!



## miladjuckel (Jun 20, 2008)

Aspire 5315-2153

P/N: LX.ALCOY.079

Model: ICL50



COUPLE OF DAYS AGO IT STOP TURNING ON, TRIED DIFFERENT POWER OUTLET, TRIED REMOVING BATTERY AND ONLY AC POWER, STILL DEAD.
NO LIGHTS COME ON, CANNOT HEAR ANY FANS OR HARD DRIVE.
ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

reset CMOS (do this only with all batteries removed and AC unplugged). or remove battery and unplug AC. press power ON for 30secs or so. then attach the battery and plug in the AC then power ON as normal. 

if it does not help then it could be your motherboard.


----------



## miladjuckel (Jun 20, 2008)

excuse my ignorance, but i don't know what the cmos is?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

never mind... check the output of the AC adapter. also if you are cool with opening it up, then you should check the power ON button/switch if it is indeed working. 

if you are not comfortable doing these things, then a repair shop is very good and safe alternative.


----------



## thutch (Jun 25, 2008)

my computer is doing the same thing

did not help my laptop


----------



## idesign (Jul 12, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> reset CMOS (do this only with all batteries removed and AC unplugged). or remove battery and unplug AC. press power ON for 30secs or so. then attach the battery and plug in the AC then power ON as normal.
> 
> if it does not help then it could be your motherboard.


Thank you very much buddy.Your instruction worked.I had acer laptop which died few weeks ago.i tried ur instruction and now it is working.once again thx for great info.


----------



## kristant (Dec 1, 2010)

With Acer's I've just been informed that you will need to FLASH the BIOS. It's a relatively simple process... Things you need:

1. Alternate Computer with Internet Access
2. Empty Flash Drive
3. Patience (haha)

unplug the Acer, take the battery out and do the 30 second hold... 

Get on the other computer and go to Acer's website, find the BIOS download and save it to the desktop of the current computer. Plug your empty flash drive in and open it. Locate the folder for the Acer BIOS and find the DOS Flash Folder. Open it and rename the file inside from 3310.fd (example) to zg5ia32.fd and then copy it and the FLASH(IT).exe file to the empty flash drive. (I had to put the parenthesis in there cause it thought there was a bad word!! LOL) 

Unplug the flash drive from the working computer and plug it into the non-working Acer laptop. Leave the battery out and plug in the AC Adapter. You will now press and hold the ESC and FN keys at the same time while turning on the computer. Continue holding the ESC and FN keys for about 5 seconds and then let go.

Here's where the patience comes in... it will look like nothing's happening... it may continue to look like nothing's happening for up to 7 minutes. The computer will restart once this process is complete, and your computer should work again!! If it doesn't I've been told you can try repeating the process a couple of times, but if it still doesn't work you may need to call Tech Support... 

It worked for me and was wonnnnnnnnnnnnnderful!!!


----------



## TheKillerQueen (Jan 10, 2011)

kristant said:


> With Acer's I've just been informed that you will need to FLASH the BIOS. It's a relatively simple process... Things you need:
> 
> 1. Alternate Computer with Internet Access
> 2. Empty Flash Drive
> ...


Still doesnt turn on for me :sigh:


----------



## shan.e (May 28, 2011)

TriggerFinger said:


> reset CMOS (do this only with all batteries removed and AC unplugged). or remove battery and unplug AC. press power ON for 30secs or so. then attach the battery and plug in the AC then power ON as normal.
> 
> if it does not help then it could be your motherboard.


Fantastic! had started to take laptop apart suspecting motherboard but thought, why not try this... worked perfectly.
Just got to get past account password now...


----------



## t.c (Apr 9, 2011)

the cmos battery is soldered to the board lol


----------

